# Just Got This Email:Lady makes Defensive Wolf Kill!



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just received this email from my uncle:

This may interest you. I talked with this young lady yesterday afternoon. This is what she told me: She had been bow hunting using a cow call near Headquarters, Idaho. She changed her position and was crossing an open meadow when the wolf appeared at the edge. It saw her and the wind was blowing directly from her to the wolf. She raised her arms and waved them to catch it's attention, it came straight for her. The bow was dropped and the S&W M-29 44 Magnum was deployed. She made the 1st shot at about 10 feet, hitting it above the left eye. It dropped and changed direction, trying to get away after the shot. She shot it again in the lungs, then a 3rd time in the neck. It took two men to lift it into the pick-up.


She's a tall women, about 5' 11" and pretty tough. She hunts bear and cougar with hounds - her own hounds! Her husband is a long range shooter and is adept at making 600 plus yard shots. The lady, however, is the one who busts the brush with bow or rifle. The wolf's size comes into perspective when you compare her size to it.

Another report was received this week was from Tim Johnson of Fishhawk Guides in Clarkston, the fellow who donates fishing trips to our Elmer Keith Shoots each year. He reports: "One of my Idaho Outfitter friends hunted a group of out-of-state elk archery hunters from the Great Lakes region last week and they called in a pack of 17 wolves by cow calling. None of the hunters had a sidearm or wolf tag and it was a very traumatic experience as the wolves surrounded the hunters! All hunters went home early very disturbed claiming these wolves are very different from the Great Lakes wolves as they claimed these Idaho wolves


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow that's a big SOB


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

As I am reading this, this is the add on the side of the page. :lol:

Hurry - Send in your money, Hundreds of wolves could be killed!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

That side ad is great! Talk about poor random ad banner selection


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What a hoot! The article is such a thorn in the add's side it's hilarious!

On a more serious note.... Good for the lady to shoot the bass-tard. She just saved several ungulates' lives. As for the Great Lakes guys that left scared stating these wolves are not like theirs... They are right. These wolves are the most agressive species of wolf there is. It has been stated and documented (do a search through the archives of this forum) that these wolves kill for fun. They have been videtaped killing for sport and actually injuring animals to allow the young ones to make a kill and then they don't even consume the kill.

My opinion... kill em all. They will get more aggressive as they realize they are prey to no one; and they will get bolder. We will soon hear of more and more attacks closer to homes, attacks on pets (have happened) and people!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Great this scares the crap right outta me. Not only do I need to worry about bears and cats, now wolves too. Especially since my FIL saw a wolf in the area I hunt. Lovely......... NOT!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahahaha holy crap!!! That thing is massive!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, that is one big wuffie! Good on her for defending herself!

Madhunter: 

All wolves have been known to surplus kill, not just the Mackenzie Valley Wolf: even the Eastern Timber wolf has surplus killed sheep and whitetail deer, as well as the plains wolf back in the day. That doesn't denote a wolf's aggressiveness. As far as I have learned, the only major distinction between the Canadian Timber wolf (Mackenzie Valley Wolf) and the Eastern Timber wolf is size. Their behavior is virtually identical. Who knows, maybe the easern hunters have never witnessed the behavior they did because "their" wolves have been around humans for a lot longer, hard to say. The situation they faced would have certainly made me think twice! :shock: 

Anyway, this whole wolf thing will be interesting to see how it plays out here in Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getpage=121.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never been one to say pack some heat but after this weekend bow hunting I think I need to start packing some heat. I had a bear encounter that scared the crap out of me. I sure as heck dont want to run into a pack of those things!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

WE walked in on a BIG bear hunting in Idaho this year... and had one elk taken by a bear and 2 quarters from a neighboring camp were taken by a bear, but I have never been frightened of bears as much as when I had a couple of close encounters with wolves a couple years back in the Salmon area... they are scary... and the bear prints left behind were about a size 7-8 back foot and its front paw was bigger than my hand and I am 6'2" 200 lbs.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i dunno fellers... when i read a story like this one, and i got it just like everyone else, there is just something about it all that doesnt seem to add up. not sure what it is.. the charging wolf, the miraculous shots... there is just something that sets off my urban legend spider sense somehow. dont mind seeing another dead wolf here in the lower 48 and the size is remarkable. look at the ground under mr woofie, its sand with very sparse vegetation suggesting sand dunes or an old lake bottom. suggests low elevation, non agriculutural land, certianly not a sage complex or forest or higher elevation or meadow. i guess wolves go everywhere, but that seems a bit odd. maybe they hauled it there for a pic, maybe it was killed there. would really like to get some first hand information from an independent source.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> I have never been one to say pack some heat but after this weekend bow hunting I think I need to start packing some heat. I had a bear encounter that scared the crap out of me. I sure as heck dont want to run into a pack of those things!


Tell us about that bear story!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet! another dead woofie, truth or not about the story. :evil:



Kingfisher said:


> ... look at the ground under mr woofie, its sand with very sparse vegetation suggesting sand dunes or an old lake bottom. suggests low elevation, non agriculutural land, certianly not a sage complex or forest or higher elevation or meadow.


back that cart up ... i personally know of numerous areas above the 9,000ft mark which are sandy/dunelike.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Longgun said:


> Sweet! another dead woofie, truth or not about the story. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed a couple I know are next to springs. But I would like to see a newspaper article or something just to back this all up.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yes and no...

its a wolf and its dead... not much else matters.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I have never been one to say pack some heat but after this weekend bow hunting I think I need to start packing some heat. I had a bear encounter that scared the crap out of me. I sure as heck dont want to run into a pack of those things!


did you get the hollow popping noise coming from the woods?

reason i ask is, i heard that late one night while hiking into area G one year for a high country mulie hunt. unknowing what it was i just kept walking along... then it quit... it was all VERY quiet, then i hear the distinct gruffing/huffing noise of a bear... _and then proceded to chit down both legs while running MACH4 down the mountain!_ -)O(- :shock:

... what happened?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody have a link to a map showing areas with Bears in utah??


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

drsx said:


> Anybody have a link to a map showing areas with Bears in utah??


This should give you an idea. 
http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/Map.asp?Id=581


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

they are in every mountain range..... uintahs, wasatch, bookcliffs, tushars, boulder, pine valley, cedar mountain, and the list goes on...


----------

